# Micromaster 420 seltsamer Fehler 503



## s7fuzzi (2 Juni 2012)

Bei einem MM420 (230V) kommt nach der Schnellinbetriebnahme ständig der Fehler 503 (Unterspannung) 
obwohl  die Spannungsversorgung o.k. ist. Er soll aber schon mal gelaufen sein.

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir einen Tip geben ? 
Oder muß ich davon ausgehen das das Gerät defekt ist. :-(


----------



## zako (3 Juni 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zako (3 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
hast  Du  P210 und angezeigte Zwischenkreisspannung r26 überprüft - siehe auch Beschreibung:
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/zU/zU5OTc1AAAA_11886022_HB/MM420_Pli_de_0402.pdf
Wurde der Antrieb über längere Zeit  gelagert? Wurde korrekt formiert - Kapitel 2.1?
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TQ2NTUxMQAA_6515704_HB/MM420_Handbuch_de.pdf

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## doctorVLT (3 Juni 2012)

*Unterspannung.....Alterung*

Servus,

Wenn die Unterspannungsmeldung kommt, dann wie der Kollege meinte diese als Wert messen (Achtung Multimeter auf DC und Vorsicht) oder im Par R0026 anschauen.

Wenn EIngangsspannung ok und kein EInbruch dann sollte U zk etwa 1,4 x U AC sein....also an 400V etwa 560V.
Wenn nicht kann es auch das Gerätealter sein....also Kondensatoren.

Wenn ja ists schade......

Ist ein weiteres Beispiel wo man sparen kann und später eben die Rechnung für diesen SparWahnsinn zahlen muss.

Hab mir das Handbuch nochmals angeschaut....was mann so alles mit der Zeit nach Lagerung machen muss...

finde ich witzig. Ich kenne das von Danfoss FU´s nicht. Selbst welche die ca. 10- 12 Jahre alt sind haben diese Erscheinung nicht und nahezu volle Uzk.

Gruß


----------



## s7fuzzi (4 Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antworten,

In r0026 wird nur 148 angezeigt. 
Das Gerät wurde tatsächlich einige Zeit gelagert. Im Laufe der Inbetriebnahme ist es jetzt aber schon einige Stunden in Betrieb. Im Handbuch wird das Abklemmen eines Y-Kondensators beschrieben. Kann das was bringen ?


----------



## doctorVLT (4 Juni 2012)

*U zk*

Das ist sehr niedrig....
Anstelle knapp 320V nur 148V. Wenn wirklich korrekt angeschlossen sind Kondensatoren hin.
Leider.


----------



## elektro_mensch (18 Juni 2012)

*Unglaublich*



zako schrieb:


> Wurde der Antrieb über längere Zeit gelagert? Wurde korrekt formiert - Kapitel 2.1?
> http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TQ2NTUxMQAA_6515704_HB/MM420_Handbuch_de.pdf



Uhps hab ich auch nicht gewußt...
Aber was ist das denn ?

Wenn mir nach drei Jahren in der Anlage ein FU aufraucht und ich hol den Ersatz-FU aus dem Magazin muss ich den erstmal 8 Stunden "vorbereiten" und die komplette Produktionsschicht geht nach Hause

Das kann doch nicht sein... 
Unglaublich...........

elektromensch


----------



## Corvax (18 Juni 2012)

Das höre ich auch gerade das erste mal. Wir haben einige FU auf Lager und das schon seit Jahren. Vielleicht sollte ich die dann jetzt alle mal nach und nach überprüfen?


----------



## Django2012 (4 Juli 2012)

Den Fehler hatte ich schon öfters. Umrichter hat ne Macke. Bau nen neuen ein, mit dem wirste nicht mehr froh.


----------

